
DuckDuckGo Will Automatically Encrypt More Sites You Visit - ecesena
https://www.wired.com/story/duckduckgo-smarter-encryption/
======
ecesena
Code is open source: [https://github.com/duckduckgo/smarter-
encryption](https://github.com/duckduckgo/smarter-encryption)

